# trying out a new outfit



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

SeRi just had a long bath so I thought to take advantage and get a few shots showing off the new tonimari smocking tank and skirt set . . .SeRi says they are so comfy she can wear them all afternoon :w00t: so she was such a trooper and did great being photographed I ended up getting carried away . . .sorry but am sharing a few pictures :aktion033: Enjoy!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Seri is so adorable! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

SeRi's a pro now at modeling! And LOVE the bright colors on a white coat! She is adorable.:wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Des, SeRi has grown fast, she's a beauty:wub: love her new outfit, but I can't keep my eyes off of that precious little face:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

SeRi is just too cute.....that's all there is to it. 

I don't think I'll ever see the clothes you've worked so hard on anymore....I'm so sorry. Cause all i can see is that gorgeous girl of yours....

I will try though....really. :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Des - SeRi just keeps getting cuter and cuter. OMG, how can anyone even look at the clothes with SeRi as the model??? She's adorable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a precious little face and gorgeous coat!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So adorable on SeRi..........she just makes that outfit!!! I just love her and the skirt and top~~~:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Des, you Seri baby is just beautiful!!! She's got the modeling down pat....pretty soon, she won't get out of bed for less than a filet mignon!! How big is she now? Are you going to leave her coat long??


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

SeRi is the cutest little model!! omg- that face could get away with anything!!! (and I bet she does! lol).


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

As always, Seri looks stunning. I love her coat, cute face and soarkling little eyes


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Johita said:


> As always, Seri looks stunning. I love her coat, cute face and soarkling little eyes


 
I meant sparkling little eyes LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::heart::heart::wub2::wub2: That's all I'm going to say. ((SIGH))


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Des SeRi is beautiful. She got the hang of modeling very quickly. She's grown so fast Des. Lovely outfit btw.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

SeRi has gotten so big!!! She is starting to have a more grown up look! I love her & her little outfit...perfect for summer!

She is just beautiful, Des!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Seri is beautiful. Is Seri one of the Korean maltese? I would keep her coat long.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Miss_Annie said:


> Seri is so adorable! :wub:


thanks Annie :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> SeRi's a pro now at modeling! And LOVE the bright colors on a white coat! She is adorable.:wub:


Crystal she definitely has a long ways to go but she is very photogenic I think so I don't have to take a hundred pics to get a good one :aktion033: . .


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

coco said:


> Absolutely precious!


thank you for your sweet comments. :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Des, SeRi has grown fast, she's a beauty:wub: love her new outfit, but I can't keep my eyes off of that precious little face:wub:


oh Paula, she really is . .I cannot believe she will be 8 months soon :blink: I wish I could slow her growth down . . .I love her being a puppy :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

The A Team said:


> SeRi is just too cute.....that's all there is to it.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever see the clothes you've worked so hard on anymore....I'm so sorry. Cause all i can see is that gorgeous girl of yours....
> 
> I will try though....really. :innocent:


no need to apologize :wub: she has ways of getting everyone under her spell :w00t:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> So adorable on SeRi..........she just makes that outfit!!! I just love her and the skirt and top~~~:wub::wub::wub:


thanks Diane . . it sure does not show on the picture but the dress is fairly big on her (girth wise) . . .she is long and skinny but no one would know because of her pouffy hair :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> What a precious little face and gorgeous coat!


thanks Marj . .am not too thrilled with her coat as it is too pouffy . .am hoping this is normal during the puppy stage until she is older :w00t:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

princessre said:


> Des, you Seri baby is just beautiful!!! She's got the modeling down pat....pretty soon, she won't get out of bed for less than a filet mignon!! How big is she now? Are you going to leave her coat long??


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: actually she is not a picky eater so I can easily bribe her with anything :thumbsup: I weighed her over a week ago at 3.1 lbs. For now am growing it until she turns one . . If her hair improves as they say it will, then I might keep it long, but if it doesn't, then I will most likely cut it shorter :wub:

As for modelling, she has a long ways to go but for now she is doing okay :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

gorgeous  xxx


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg she is such a beauty !! and i loooooove that outfit , but then again green is my fav color !! she is too cute!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sigh--------SeRi is sheer perfection!!:wub: What a beautiful face and outfit!!


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

lol...Sooo sweet! Thanks for posting these!! I love to look at everyones babies!!  definatley helps my monday move along! lol


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

If that is not the cutest thing....so pretty!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

SeRi looks way too cute in her new and colourful summer dress, I also love the matching bow, Des!

I think she loves the camera! There's a new star in the model world, :HistericalSmiley:!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

That dress is adorable! and SeRi is just beautiful!!!! :wub:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*adorable*


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She looks great! Barely any tearing and what a beautiful job you are doing on her coat. Her first birthday is approaching - are you going to cut her down??


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

my my my!!!!! I LOVE that awesome model .. soooo adorable

hugs
Kat


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is such a beauty and seems to enjoy having her picture taken.


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

Omg! Seri looks amazing...i just love those colors i just cant stop drooling...lol


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I just love Seri's little face!:wub:

Will she share her clothes with her Yorkie sisters?
Or does she say "Hey, pwease get your paws out of MY closet!!!" :tender:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she's just beautiful, I love that outfit too.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> SeRi's a pro now at modeling! And LOVE the bright colors on a white coat! She is adorable.:wub:


 Crystal, I just noticed your siggy file!!! SOOOOO cute. POOR Jett!!!! ))))

and SeRi is ADORABLE!! I generally do not like green specially THAT green, but gotta tell you, she is making me LOVE it!!!

too cute. thank you so much for sharing it with us


----------

